# Reformation 500 Celebration



## Brother John (Oct 24, 2008)

Reformation 500 Celebration - Vision Forum Ministries

Will anyone be going to Boston in July to take part in the "Reformation 500 Celebration"? What are the thoughts of the PB on this Celebration? 

Here is a list of some of the scheduled lectures:

Lecture Topics
John Calvin vs. Charles Darwin: The Two Men Most Responsible for the Modern World

Why John Calvin is the Man of the Millennium

How to Build a Christian Community: Lessons from Calvin’s Geneva

How Friendships Changed the World: Lessons in Brotherly Relationships from the Reformation: Knox, Calvin, Beza, Farrell

Children’s Catechism

The Life of John Calvin; Part I

The Life of John Calvin; Part II

The Life of John Calvin; Part III

How John Calvin Founded the United States of America

The Reformers’ Doctrine of Worship

The Reformers and The Papacy: Profiles in Antithesis

Calvin and Evangelism

Calvin’s Grandparents: The Men who Paved the Way for the Reformation

The Reformers’ Doctrine of Biblical Womanhood

The Reformers’ Doctrine of Biblical Manhood

The Reformers’ Doctrine of the Family

What We Can Learn from the Reformers on Courtship and Marriage

Everything You Wanted to Know About the Books of the Reformation: Part I

Everything You Wanted to Know About the Books of the Reformation: Part II

Spare no Arrows: The Life and Legacy of John Knox

The History of the Bible, Part I

The History of the Bible, Part II

Sola Scriptura

Sola Fide

Sola Gratia

Solo Christo

Soli Deo Gloria

The Life of Martin Luther

The Life of Ulrich Zwingli

The Life of Martin Bucer

The School of Calvin

What About Servetus and Other Controversies

Calvin and the Revival of Expository Preaching

The Life of Jacob Arminius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jpechin (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope, but I'll be going to the 2009 NCFIC conference. Lots of great speakers in Cinci - Voddie Baucham, Ken Ham, Paul Washer, Joe Morecraft, Doug Phillips, Kevin Swanson, and more. I heard Paul Washer would be there and said "I'll be there". by the time they read off two or three of the other names, I was swooning. ;-)


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 26, 2008)

No sorry I will not be comming, but I think it is a good occasion to meet and learn something.


----------

